# Angy Birds - fast road to riches ?



## skyrunner (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm a former animator, and i'm so impressed with the quality of the
*Angry Birds game by Rovoli *
that i ended up writing a review about the game on my website

http://go-ideas.org/angry_birds.html

Its also interesting to realise that Angry Birds at $1.99 costs about the same as many ebooks,

But Angry Birds sold about 500,000 copies in the first month of being on line -
_which basically means that if you owned the game, you would start the month with zero dollars
in the bank from sales, but by the end of the month there would be a 
million dollars in your account._

Unfortunately, even though it's about the same price as many ebooks, 
no ebook achieves those kinds of sales in that space of time - 
so for developers who get it right, iphone touch games are a fast track to wealth.

Not only that, news about Angry Birds went viral, and the games went on to 
sell another 6.5 million copies over the next couple of months ! 
*What did Angry birds do that was so right ?*

http://go-ideas.org/angry_birds.html

skyrunner -
designer
illustrator
story teller
wannabe kindle author


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I wish I had the answer to your question. I wouldn't be sweating over my budget every month!

I know that I like AB because it is more a game of skill, the graphics are cool, and I can unleash my destructive side without damaging my own possessions.

The biggest attraction to me is that it is not one of those games that pressures you to do something, making the music go faster, etc. Those games make me frantic and I really hate them!


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I love Angry Birds. Elegant game. Simple concept to grasp, yet the gameplay innovates nicely on itself with the different types of birds and the different configurations of blocks and wood and whatnot to destroy. I'm glad they're making a ton of money off it.

There are a lot of game apps now, but the majority of 'em are pretty lame, imho. I've worked years in interactive development (produced a lot of webgames and wrote the design for one pc-cdrom game). It's a real gamble, to say the least. I've just started on my first app and am very curious to see how it'll go (kids book app adaptation of a cartoon - strip the cartoon down into book format, retaining some animation, add a few interactive components, etc).

Have you tried the Plants Vs Zombies app?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Is this game a money drain, though?  Do you have to purchase additional things to continue or advance game play?


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

No purchases necessary past the initial game purchase. Rovio has been putting out updates with lots of new levels. There IS one thing you can buy ONCE, for $1: The Mighty Eagle. When you use him, he obliterates all pigs on the level. He can only be used once per hour. However... You can go back and try to achieve ultimate destruction on already-passed levels with him...


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks, akpak!


----------



## jhanel (Dec 22, 2010)

What did they do right? They were featured on three of Apple's most prominent national commercials. You know that can't HURT your sales. =)

Hey apple... I know about this great book I'd like you to promo on the commercial for your ipad... (*cough *).


----------

